# Chevy Volt: GM's Electric Car Future



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Andrew English gets a sneak preview of General Motors' plug-in Volt and reports on recent American legislation changes that will affect us all.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Cut the motor HP by 1/3. Remove the ICE/Gen and let the car be tested by the public....
Not rocket science.

I love the "Off peak power". try to get it on your home setup...ComEd doesn't work well on this....

A ComEd rep, explained why homeowners have a better rate, than does a business.

Homeowners are a larger lobby......I take that as they would be shafting us all a lot more, but there are too many of us....


----------

